# Sticky  BQCV -- Black Queen Cell Virus



## squarepeg

many thanks once again frank for bringing to our attention another important every beekeeper needs to know topic. i am going to go ahead and sticky this one since we do not have a current thread about it in 'diseases and pest' my aim it to have at least one sticky thread in the subforum on the various need to know maladies for easy reference.


----------



## Outdoor N8

Didn't emerge (left), emerged (right, previous graft)


----------



## Steve in PA

I had not heard of BQCV until this year. When I opened my cells that didn't hatch they were dark. I've always assumed that was just the decay process from being in a warm & moist environment but dead. Maybe it's a bigger issue than realized?


----------



## crofter

Steve in PA said:


> I had not heard of BQCV until this year. When I opened my cells that didn't hatch they were dark. I've always assumed that was just the decay process from being in a warm & moist environment but dead. Maybe it's a bigger issue than realized?


I had some cells fail the same way. Most on the cell bar were OK. Cant remember now whether I used larvae from more than one queen, so no conclusion about whether the virus is from the queen source or picked up from surroundings after egg is laid. I had all the cells I needed and did not dig into it further at the time.


----------

